# Picked our lion up today: in transit photo



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

:whistling2:


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Madness!!


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

:lol2:

if you look carefully the lion is smiling:whistling2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

rakpeterson said:


> Madness!!


I agree, not only is it madness but it is totally irresponsible in my view, the bloke on the motorbike should have been wearing a crash helmet and he should not have been overtaking there.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

a dont see any seatbelts either..................damn that avatar:bash:


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

not to mention the bloke who must be standing in the pit to take the photo!


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

I thought it was going to be a lion in a transit van :blush:






(Actually dreamt about you rehoming a lion other night)


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

peaches said:


> I thought it was going to be a lion in a transit van :blush:
> (Actually dreamt about you rehoming a lion other night)


:lol2: and how random, Lou's been having odd dreams too.



rakpeterson said:


> not to mention the bloke who must be standing in the pit to take the photo!


Pit? I'll have you know that is the A39 trunk road into Combe Martin, just past Easter Close Cross and has recently been resurfaced with that newfangled tarmacadam by some jolly decent Irish navvies.*



*may not be 100% fact and may contain traces of nuts.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

The old wall of death at The Kursaal


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

rakpeterson said:


> Madness!!


The exact word that sprung to my mind :lol2:

Gotto love it though! Dont see that happening these days with health and safety the way its become! 

Chucks ahoy!!


----------



## sumpy (Dec 1, 2008)

Fixx said:


> I agree, not only is it madness but it is totally irresponsible in my view, the bloke on the motorbike should have been wearing a crash helmet and he should not have been overtaking there.


:lol2: funniest thing iv seen all day, thanks!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Gaboon said:


> The exact word that sprung to my mind :lol2:
> 
> Gotto love it though! Dont see that happening these days with health and safety the way its become!
> 
> Chucks ahoy!!


There are still two wall of deaths travelling around the UK. There was only one but another one stated up last year. 

I've seen them a few times now and its bloody awesome to watch. 

I only know as the older one does a show at the bike show my dad organises. ,

jay


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Spikebrit said:


> There are still two wall of deaths travelling around the UK. There was only one but another one stated up last year.
> 
> I've seen them a few times now and its bloody awesome to watch.
> 
> ...


I didnt know that, i thought they would have been left in the history books. I bet its a great site, bloody nuts!! 
:lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

weeminx said:


> a dont see any seatbelts either..................damn that avatar:bash:


I don't have to have seatbelts, it's a vintage car :whistling2:


----------

